# How many follies should I have?



## bev82 (Oct 8, 2007)

Hi everyone

I had a CD11 scan today to see what is happening with my ovaries and was told I only have 2 follies at 11mm.    I was told that this wasn't a lot and they weren't very big either. I'm having a scan on CD15 to see if they have improved at all but the sonographer doesn't hold out much hope for me this month.    

My question is... What is a good number of follies to have and what size should they be?

If anyone can give advice it would be much appreciated. 

Thanks

Love Bev XxX


----------



## Tiny21 (Jul 24, 2007)

Hi Bev
Are you having IUI or IVF? For IUI sounds reasonable - my first 2 attempts 1 with meds - 2 follies, average 15mm on day 10, 2nd time no meds 1 follie 15mm, so I suppose maybe a bit small but they grow a lot. If IVF - don't know, thought the more the better with that though. 
I will keep my fingers crossed that things head in the right direction. 
Tiny


----------



## k.j.m (Jan 15, 2005)

Hi Bev, sorry to hear that. Are you on 50mg? I'm not sure how many follies you should have, as I have PCOS I always have 15-20 each side! But I usually have 2/3 that are bigger than the others. My last cycle didn't work. I had a scan on CD12 and I had 1 at 10mm and I had another scan a few days later and blood tests and it didn't work. I'm now starting 150mg (as I did have 100mg) to see if this helps. Fingers crossed for you though!

Kelly x


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ © (Jan 13, 2005)

Hi

If you're ttc naturally with clomid or having IUI then 2 follies sounds perfectly fine.  Usually if you have more than 2 or 3 then they would advise against ttc that month because of the risk of multiple pregnancy.

If you're on cd11 and you have 2 follies at 11mm then that would be fine.  They like follies to be minimum of around 18mm before rupturing and releasing an egg to ensure good and healthy egg....and follies can grow approx 1-2mm per day although some may have a growth spurt.

Obviously I'm not medically qualified but I'm not sure why you've been told this isn't good and to not hold out much hope this month...seems fine to me.

Good luck
Natasha


----------



## bev82 (Oct 8, 2007)

Oh my goodness, thank you so much for that!!! That is such a relief. From what the sonographer said I was under the impression that I should have about 4/5 follicles on each ovary!!!   

Hopefully they will grow more in the next few days. I'm having another scan on CD15 so I should know more by then. If normally I have a really long cycle, would this mean that my follicles will take longer to grow? (or does it not work like that?   )

Thank you again for all your replies!!

Lots of love

Bev XxX


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ © (Jan 13, 2005)

You would only want lots of follies if you were having IVF....definitely not if IUI or ttc naturally !!

The length of your cycle doesn't correlate with how long it takes your follies to grow.  I ovulate naturally around cd14/15 but have long cycles of 30/31 days so a long luteal phase (from ovulation to AF).  I was prescribed clomid back in 2005 to boost (release more eggs) so slightly different circumstances to you but your follies sound fine and growing nicely.

Good luck
Natasha


----------



## kellixxx (May 30, 2007)

Hi bev good luck hun. just to let you know i only had 1


----------

